# DirecTV RC65RX IR/RF Remote Control - Back Lit or not ?



## rqman52 (Jun 5, 2010)

?

Looking to purchase one but as usual DirecTV's website is not helpful and does not say if they are backlit.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

The RC65RX's that came with my HR24's are not back lighted.


----------



## rqman52 (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Why does DirecTV not give us a bclit remote we can purchase for the HR24 ?

Unless the whole house media center has one (I hope) otherwise another backwards decision to remove the option for consumers who like having the ability to see their remotes in the dark without having lights on that disturb their TV's picture and not run our electric bill up more.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

The RC65RB will work. Not sure if you can get it from DirecTV, but it is available from Solid Signal.

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...ll-Preceding-Receivers&c=DIRECTV Remotes&sku=


----------



## rqman52 (Jun 5, 2010)

Barry in Conyers said:


> The RC65RB will work. Not sure if you can get it from DirecTV, but it is available from Solid Signal.
> 
> http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...ll-Preceding-Receivers&c=DIRECTV Remotes&sku=


It is 1 way not 2 way communications - so no that remote is out and not a viable option


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

RC65RX is not backlit, sorry. :shrug:

I don't know if there is a backlit version yet but I suspect it's coming.

But, as of right now the RC65RX is the only two way remote. The two way feature is only for programming the remote for you various components (TV, or A/V receiver). You can still do this manually.

Mike


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

rqman52 said:


> It is 1 way not 2 way communications - so no that remote is out and not a viable option


It took me about 30 seconds to program a RC64RB for a H24 (same remote setup as the HR24). As MicroBeta noted, the "2 way" function serves no purpose after the initial setup.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

When an older remote is used with a H/HR24, you program it just as with the older receiver models (and the receiver displays the codes in the same way). I'm using my RC32RF with my H24.


----------



## rqman52 (Jun 5, 2010)

bobnielsen said:


> When an older remote is used with a H/HR24, you program it just as with the older receiver models (and the receiver displays the codes in the same way). I'm using my RC32RF with my H24.


When I would use a new receiver, I would only use the latest generation of remotes and considering backlits are not new, there is no logical reason to have none that is a 2 way backlit for the hr24.

this is tantamount to the whole home dvr loosing functionality on your other dvr's (not being able to record shows from 1 unit to another dvr - when on simple hd unit) absolutely no logical reason


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Give them time and they will. It took a while to get a backlit remote in the first place...


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Like others have said, 2-way is nice for the initial setup (and replacement), but I wouldn't get hung up on it. Just get another backlit remote for now and upgrade when D* catches up (which, I agree, they need to do). Also realize that 2-way is the only new feature in the latest remotes. And all that does is save you the effort of punching in a 5-digit code. All the other functionality and codes are exactly the same as in previous models. You're really not missing much.


----------



## -Draino- (May 19, 2008)

rqman52 said:


> When I would use a new receiver, I would only use the latest generation of remotes and considering backlits are not new, there is no logical reason to have none that is a 2 way backlit for the hr24.


Backlit is a personal preference, some like it and some don't. I find that I liked it for a while but now I don't even look at the remote anymore for anything, I just know where all the butttons are. On another note, the 2 way remote that came with my HR24 was a nice touch but I still had to use the advanced setup for my equipment so the 2 way served no purpose anyway!!! All DTV remotes have the same buttons in the same place so once the remote is programmed, you would have no way of knowing what model you are using without looking at the model#.



> this is tantamount to the whole home dvr loosing functionality on your other dvr's (not being able to record shows from 1 unit to another dvr - when on simple hd unit) absolutely no logical reason


Not sure how this is even "remotely" tied to the question of backlit remotes???


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

The RC32BB is a backlit remote and can be purchased from DirecTV.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

rqman52 said:


> When I would use a new receiver, I would only use the latest generation of remotes and considering backlits are not new, there is no logical reason to have none that is a 2 way backlit for the hr24.
> 
> this is tantamount to the whole home dvr loosing functionality on your other dvr's (not being able to record shows from 1 unit to another dvr - when on simple hd unit) absolutely no logical reason


Other then the two way setup for your TV or A/V receiver, there isn't any difference between the RC64Rx and say the RC64RB. You just have to manually enter the the correct code for your components manually. From that point on the RC64RB is identical with the exception you now have the backlight you want. 

The RC64RB is about $24 on Amazon.

My 2¢ FWIW. :grin:

Mike


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

You could also take your chances on ebay. I got 3 backlit RF DirecTV remotes the other day for the price of one new one from elsewhere.

If you want a really functional DirecTV RF remote, get something like an Xsight touch (aka, Nevo C3). It does DirecTV RF and is not only backlit, but also programmable from your PC, does macros, discrete commands, the whole 9 yards. It's 10 times the remote any RC65 will ever be and is about $80 shipped on ebay.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

mdavej said:


> Like others have said, 2-way is nice for the initial setup (and replacement), but I wouldn't get hung up on it. Just get another backlit remote for now and upgrade when D* catches up (which, I agree, they need to do). Also realize that 2-way is the only new feature in the latest remotes. And all that does is save you the effort of punching in a 5-digit code. All the other functionality and codes are exactly the same as in previous models. You're really not missing much.


Took me as long to find the manual for the TV to get the model # (I can't easily get behind it) as it would have to set it the old way. I'm switching that remote (the X) for a backlit one as soon as I get around to it. My first reaction was, "Aw, what have they done now?".

Rich


----------



## Hooterville (Jul 11, 2010)

Barry in Conyers said:


> It took me about 30 seconds to program a RC64RB for a H24 (same remote setup as the HR24). As MicroBeta noted, the "2 way" function serves no purpose after the initial setup.


Where you able to get the RF mode to work with this remote?


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

Hooterville said:


> Where you able to get the RF mode to work with this remote?


Yes, the RC64RB remote works well in RF mode with my H24 receiver.


----------



## Hooterville (Jul 11, 2010)

Barry in Conyers said:


> Yes, the RC64RB remote works well in RF mode with my H24 receiver.


OK, Great.
Just got mine in this morning (RC65RB) and will give it a whirl later today.
Any special tip to setting it up?


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

The NFL remotes are backlit and now in stock for $21.95 with free shipping [link]. Cheaper then the RC6?RB on the website. Not sure if they are 64's or 65's though.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

Hooterville said:


> .
> Any special tip to setting it up?


Use the new remote and navigate to Menu / P, F & S / System Setup / Remote Control / Program Remote and then follow the on-screen prompts. Definitely an improvement over the old method.

EDIT: This assumes that your H24 is currently using IR. If it is currently using RF, I "think" you would need to use the old remote to change the H-24 back to IR and then program the new remote.


----------



## Hooterville (Jul 11, 2010)

Barry in Conyers said:


> Use the new remote and navigate to Menu / P, F & S / System Setup / Remote Control / Program Remote and then follow the on-screen prompts. Definitely an improvement over the old method.
> 
> EDIT: This assumes that your H24 is currently using IR. If it is currently using RF, I "think" you would need to use the old remote to change the H-24 back to IR and then program the new remote.


Thanks, Got it working perfect with RF.


----------



## Hooterville (Jul 11, 2010)

RACJ2 said:


> The NFL remotes are backlit and now in stock for $21.95 with free shipping [link]. Cheaper then the RC6?RB on the website. Not sure if they are 64's or 65's though.


They are sweet.
What model are they?


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hooterville said:


> They are sweet.
> What model are they?


Not sure what model they are this year, but when I ordered one last year it was an R64RB.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Hooterville said:


> They are sweet.
> What model are they?


They haven't changed, they are still the rc64rb.


----------



## Hooterville (Jul 11, 2010)

Edmund said:


> They haven't changed, they are still the rc64rb.


I guess they are not a 2 way remote either?


----------

